# meg from sask.



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

hey everyone. i ride quite often at wapiti sask. some great runs here. i just got a firefly womans divane 08 afew weeks ago. haven't go to try it out yet. i can ride some black diamond. but never been to mountains or anything. my goal is this year to go t assesippi in manitoba and hit some nice terrain parks.


----------



## ThaWeezord (Dec 27, 2008)

nice to see some canadians here...good look at the park!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Haii Meg! Woot for lady boarders! 

Keep tearin it up!


----------

